# Working with app developers at Mt. Sinai to develop apps for upcoming apple healthkit - Input Requested



## Healthpromise

Hi!  My name is Ed and I'm currently working with app developers at Mt. Sinai to develop apps for upcoming apple healthkit as well as other existing integrated health tracking solutions.  

Just trying to see if there are features that people would like included, or could be done better etc.

Does anyone use any of the iphone or android apps to help keep track of their diet, exercise, and symptoms and treatment?

If you have can you tell me why you liked them or didn't like them?

Also if you could let me know the name of the app and for which platform they developed the app for I would appreciate it!

Thank you!


----------



## SupportiveMom

My kid has used the MyIBD app. She likes it, easy to use, has most info you need. She uses it for iPhone and likes having it on her phone. I think SickKids developed the app. She used a few others we didn't like much. I will try to look up their names.


----------



## CrohnsChicago

Hi, Healthpromise.

What type of health improvements are you trying to make?


----------



## mish2575

GI Monitor


----------



## scrapr

I'm using Mysymptoms. Both android & I phone. $2.99 I believe.

I'm <10 post so can't post a link. I am not a spammer! UTFG :ylol2:



I like it a lot. Very handy to have it on your phone. Many more categories than I use. I "think" it has a results tracker to check for corelations

Good luck


----------



## Cosmojo

I too use GImoniter, they have both and android and apple platform. I like their logging symptoms as they happen, makes reporting symptoms to your doctor 100% accurate vs a guess. I wish they had a more comprehensive way to do diet and exercise, I currently use the myfitnesspal app for that. 
I believe a an area to input lab values or test results might be helpful so when you show up at the ER when on travel you can quickly tell them when your last CT was, or other relevant detailed medical info. Also helps for when you have multiple specialists you see on a regular basis


----------



## nogutsnoglory

I have used GI Buddy & GI monitor but it's got too many steps to be bothered with and I can't be bothered to log so much stuff a day between pain, bowels and foods. I think it's great for those who do but the reports that you can print out aren't so helpful in showing correlation between diet and symptoms.


----------

